# Tuesday night SNL replaced.



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Just got an update about SNL that might/might not make it to you by tomorrow night's change.

NBC 
Tue. 5/6, 5/13, 5/20 (obviously we'll change the 5/13 & 5/20 data in time)

Delete 
8:30pm-10:00pm: Saturday Night Live

Add 
8:30pm-9:00pm: Most Outrageous Moments
9:00pm-10:00pm: Law & Order: Special Victims Unit

(times listed are Eastern; adjust accordingly)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up TiVoJerry


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

presumably the 8:30-9 one is a rerun?


----------

